
Dear Google, I’m Blocking You from My Website - SamWhited
https://uglyduck.ca/dear-google-im-blocking-you-from-my-website/
======
Arnt
This article claims that a non-AMP page can be faster than an AMP page and
rank lower (all other things being equal, I assume). Is that correct?

(I know Google says that implementing AMP will make your pages rank higher,
but Google also says it'll make your pages load faster, so that's different.
What Google says is that AMP pages will be faster and rank higher than non-AMP
pages.)

~~~
SamWhited
There have been allegations of this and a lot of tests that provide anecdotal
evidence, but as far as I know Google always denies the allegations and no one
is actually sure. This older article briefly mentions it, at least:
[https://www.politico.eu/article/google-amp-accelerated-
mobil...](https://www.politico.eu/article/google-amp-accelerated-mobile-pages-
competition-antitrust-margrethe-vestager-mobile-android/)

I thought there was an active lawsuit about it too, but I can't find it now so
maybe that was just speculation that there could be one if this was true.

~~~
Arnt
Well, there are allegations about _everything_ to do with Google. Makes it
difficult to take any of them seriously, even the ones with substance. Sigh.

~~~
SamWhited
I tend to disagree; just looking at various allegations that have been proven
true there are enough that I feel like it's a pattern of bad behavior and not
worth giving them the benefit of the doubt anymore.

------
eloff
This is like protesting gun laws by shooting yourself. Nobody is going to do
this, and nothing will come of it.

AMP sucks, but this isn't the solution.

~~~
SamWhited
This is a pretty good solution. For a small personal blog that you mostly
write yourself it doesn't matter much if you lose a lot of traffic from Google
(of course, if it's your livelihood this probably isn't a great solution), and
if even one of your posts goes viral or becomes popular and people hear about
it and start searching for it, Googles results suffer. It's as good a way as
any for small individual blogs and websites to take a stand against Google.

